# Lace Sampler Shawl - Knit



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

New pattern to Cascade Yarns.  
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK324_LaceSamplerShawl.pdf

...
Sorry JJ - No chart.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Chart or no chart, what a beautiful shawl! I just started knitting one that seemed simple until I got into it. It is charted, but has different charts for different sections, and the end of one doesn't match the beginning of the next. So much for "simple"! I'm going to keep this pattern handy if the current one just doesn't work out.

Many thanks!


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

TY for this. It's very pretty!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this link!


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

It's so pretty! Thank you for taking the time to share the link.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> ... Sorry JJ - No chart.


No problem. Each of the five lace patterns is relatively short and easily charted; that's why I still have stacks of graph paper.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

The shawl is pretty, but

Could this forum be the starting place to inspire pattern makers to designate a shawl's size by it's title? Shawl, shawlette, wrap, neck warmer, sometimes the terms are meaningless when looking for either a mini accessory or a warm prayer shawl. I doubt I'm the only person with this wish. My interest is shawls large enough to be appropriate for prayer shawls, long enough, wide enough. The cute little neck decorations just don't fit that criteria although a lot of them are labeled shawls. This isn't a criticism of knitters' choices, only a request the pattern titles be more clear about the size. Could it be possible?


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lovely! Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. This might just be the thing to give me back my knitting mojo. Now I just have to find some yarn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> The shawl is pretty, but
> 
> Could this forum be the starting place to inspire pattern makers to designate a shawl's size by it's title? Shawl, shawlette, wrap, neck warmer, sometimes the terms are meaningless when looking for either a mini accessory or a warm prayer shawl. I doubt I'm the only person with this wish. My interest is shawls large enough to be appropriate for prayer shawls, long enough, wide enough. The cute little neck decorations just don't fit that criteria although a lot of them are labeled shawls. This isn't a criticism of knitters' choices, only a request the pattern titles be more clear about the size. Could it be possible?


No. The designers and/or the publishers and/or the advertizing consultants will _always_ name things in order to attract the eye (and money, if possible) of the knitters. Anything goes!

The nice thing about top-down shawls is that it is possible to keep on knitting until they're the size desired or you run out of yarn. For instance, take a look at my super-duper-oversized version of the Multnomah. 
The original pattern calls for: Finished size: 44 x 19. In my mind, that might be a good scarf - maybe. 
Mine measures 30" neck to tail and it's close to 8' wingspan. _That_ is a cuddly shawl!
The pattern states a maximum of 373 stitches before working the border; mine was over 600.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I also would like some nice sized prayer shawl patterns as I knit for the people getting infusions/chemo and they are cold while getting therapy.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> I also would like some nice sized prayer shawl patterns as I knit for the people getting infusions/chemo and they are cold while getting therapy.


Check out Ravelry, Prayer Shawl Ministries, Knitting Pattern Central, Most Yarn manufacturers have free patterns including shawls/wraps of all shapes and sizes.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Please do not bog down this thread with requests.
You are more than welcome to put those over in the request section under it's own topic title.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you, lovely shawl.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is pretty!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great pattern, Galaxy, thanks!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a lovely pattern, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty thanks for the link.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No problem. Each of the five lace patterns is relatively short and easily charted; that's why I still have stacks of graph paper.


Jessica-Jean-- do you use the graph paper to see how the repeats work out and how much to extend the pattern to make the size you want? The one you shared the photo of looks like it could have been worked from top to the desired center back length, until there were the correct number of stitches for the border across the bottom. (I still have stacks of graph paper, too....in many sizes.....and on my computer!)

Galaxycraft- thanks again for the lovely pattern. I had to give up on the shawl I was attempting, so may give this a try.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice looking shawl. Thanks for the link.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice pattern,Thanks


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice shawl!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link, gc, very comely shawl.
Hannet


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This is a really nice shawl pattern--My mind is already searching my stash!!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous pattern! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I may have to try that one, it is beautiful


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing I have been looking for a shawl pattern - not too fancy not too plain. This looks like something I can do. My first Gson is getting married in the Fall. Might make a nice coverup. Maybe in off white


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern Galaxy, my mom has asked me to make her some shawls for church and this is a perfect addition to her request. Again, thanks


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

You are welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

I love shawls that wrap around all of you, not just have the ends meet in the middle. Love this super-size shawl. 


Jessica-Jean said:


> No. The designers and/or the publishers and/or the advertizing consultants will _always_ name things in order to attract the eye (and money, if possible) of the knitters. Anything goes!
> 
> The nice thing about top-down shawls is that it is possible to keep on knitting until they're the size desired or you run out of yarn. For instance, take a look at my super-duper-oversized version of the Multnomah.
> The original pattern calls for: Finished size: 44 x 19. In my mind, that might be a good scarf - maybe.
> ...


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you for the download.



galaxycraft said:


> New pattern to Cascade Yarns.
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK324_LaceSamplerShawl.pdf
> 
> ...
> Sorry JJ - No chart.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you....for posting.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you for the link... I'm starting it this afternoon!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you, galaxycraft.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing&#128077; just printed it!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a very nice shawl. Thanks for the link.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the link !


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this link!


----------



## tiki69 (Dec 1, 2011)

beautiful


----------

